# The Gutenberg Cantata



## blondheim (Jul 6, 2020)

I am looking for recordings of the original version of this piece. I am not looking for Hark the Herald Angels. Any suggestions for the actual Festgesang would be very welcome. I seem to find many many arrangements, but the original is more scarce. I do not own any recordings yet and have yet to find one in lossless. Help will be much appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I tried finding a recording of this piece years ago, but found nothing. I assume no recording of it exists, but I could be wrong. If someone knows of one, I would also be very interested! 

By the way, what do you mean when you say you found many arrangements? Do you mean arrangements of the melody being used for hymns and such?


----------



## blondheim (Jul 6, 2020)

No, the tracks are named Vaterland... but they are longer than they should be, without the interesting bridge section, and have an (arr. by) or (ad. by) credit to them. I can't seem to find the original anywhere, only Midi-transcriptions of it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

blondheim said:


> I am looking for recordings of the original version of this piece. I am not looking for Hark the Herald Angels. Any suggestions for the actual Festgesang would be very welcome. I seem to find many many arrangements, but the original is more scarce. I do not own any recordings yet and have yet to find one in lossless. Help will be much appreciated, thanks in advance!


No offence but did you check the internet?


----------



## blondheim (Jul 6, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> No offence but did you check the internet?


You know, weirdly I did, and my search being fruitless, I thought someone from this community might have some more information. Considering the name of the site.


----------

